# Tour de Julian Road and MTB rides coming up Saturday and Sunday November 3rd and 4th



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi all!

There is still time to sign up for the Tour de Julian Bicycle event coming up Saturday and Sunday November 3rd and 4th, 2012

On Saturday November 3rd, we offer our road rides from 25 to 50 miles in distance with awesome scenery and fun roads. These are hilly rides, so be prepared!

On Sunday November 4th, get ready for some of the best mountain biking to be found anywhere. Single track, dirt roads and awesome scenery await you. Once again be prepared for some climbing. The ride starts in Julian and descends the Old Banner Toll Road all the way down to Banner. From there you climb Chariot Canyon and Mason Valley up to Pedros Fages Monument for a rest stop. At this point you can do a fun (mostly single track loop) in Cuyamaca Rancho State Park or head back to Banner and then up the Toll Road to Julian. A bail-out option is to take the highway back to Julian. For the real hardcore riders you can opt to do the Rodriguez canyon, Oriflame Canyon section, which is part of the infamous Julian Death March.
Courses for advanced beginner to experts are offered.

Both rides feature an awesome long sleeve tech shirt, great rest stops and after the ride Julian Pie and ice cream will be served along with refreshments!

Ride one day or both. Register on line through active.com or day of registration will be available.

For complete details visit our Tour de Julian web page at HOME

We hope to see you there!

R&B Bicycle Club
julianactive.com


----------

